# SEATTLE: Skyline, roads and transit



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*I-405 in Bellevue*

I-405 was envisioned as a fast bypass around Seattle, but quickly became as congested as I-5 thanks to massive population growth and the relocation of jobs to the suburbs of Bellevue, Redmond and Kirkland among others (collectively known as the "Eastside").

*I-405 at Main Street*


I-405 northbound from Main Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-405 northbound from Main Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-405 southbound from Main Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*I-405 at NE 4th Street*


I-405 northbound from 4th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-405 southbound from 4th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*I-405 at NE 8th Street*


I-405 southbound from 8th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Future I-405 Express Toll Lane overhead sign by SounderBruce, on Flickr

Coming up next is the Evergreen Point Floating Bridge on SR 520, the longest floating bridge (a bridge supported by pontoons anchored the bottom of a waterway) in the world and to be replaced this decade by a parallel span under construction right now.


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*SR 520 Floating Bridge, Part I*

The Evergreen Point Floating Bridge, officially the Governor Albert D. Rosellini Bridge, carries 4 lanes of State Route 520 15,580 ft across Lake Washington between Seattle and Bellevue. Its 7,580-foot-long floating section is the longest floating bridge in the world, ahead of its neighbors to the south (I-90 Floating Bridges) and the west (Hood Canal).

Currently, the replacement for the 50-year-old bridge is being built and is scheduled to open in 2016. The wider, 6-lane bridge will also feature a bike/pedestrian trail on the north side.

*Evergreen Point Freeway Station*

Opened in July 2014 as a replacement for the former bus stops here, this landscaped park lid and covered bus stop is a major improvement over what was originally here (though I never had the displeasure of using it). Great views of the bridge from the west end as well, which is quite nice.


Evergreen Point Freeway Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Bus lanes under Evergreen Point lid by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Evergreen Point eastbound platform by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Evergreen Point eastbound platform by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Evergreen Point Freeway Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*SR 520 Floating Bridge from Evergreen Point*


SR 520 Floating Bridge and replacement by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 520 Floating Bridge and replacement by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 520 Floating Bridge during rush hour by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 520 Floating Bridge replacement by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*SR 520 Floating Bridge from Mercer Island*


SR 520 Floating Bridge from I-90 by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 520 and Mount Baker from I-90 by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 520 Floating Bridge from Aubrey Davis Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice, you've covered a big part of the city.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I like Bellevue, a nice and modern city just outside Seattle.


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

As seen on today's banner: Bellevue, Washington from nearby Mercer Island.

To capture this one, I decided to walk on the shoulder of Interstate 90 over Lake Washington, having to dodge bicyclists coming in both directions. My ankles are never going to forgive me, but it was well worth the trek.


Bellevue skyline from Aubrey Davis Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Bellevue is referred to as a city; how far from downtown Seattle is it; how far from the city's boundaries? And, what is the definition of a city in the U.S?


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Bellevue is directly across Lake Washington from the city of Seattle. It's important because it's the #2 highrise district in the metro. But the municipal boundaries are pretty irrelevant to how it works...it's just part of the blob that is suburban Seattle, albeit a blob with a lot of wealth and corporate/headquarter presence along with neighboring Redmond, Issaquah, Kirkland, Medina, etc.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool shots.


----------



## fechang (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice photos!


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

I took several panoramas of the Seattle skyline (and some other things), mostly from West Seattle and its water taxi. Please click on the images to get the full resolution (some stretch towards a width of 40,000 pixels!).


Colman Dock and water taxi terminal panorama by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from California Way by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Panoramic view of Seattle's skyline and the Ship Canal Bridge by SounderBruce, on Flickr


MV Kitsap approaches Seattle by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline panorama from CenturyLink Field by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline panorama from the water taxi by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline and Harbor Island from West Seattle Bridge by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline panorama from Seacrest Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Denny Triangle skyscrapers by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Convention Place Station panorama by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Convention Place Station and skyscrapers in the Denny Triangle by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Mountlake Terrace Freeway Station panorama by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Smokey Point TC panorama by SounderBruce, on Flickr

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming of roads and transit.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome pictures. 

For non-locals, the Convention Place Station should be topped by a the convention center addition (really a second center) starting in early 2017. It'll be a stacked concept and basically a highrise with the footprint of two city blocks. I love the tunnel but that site has always struck me as underused.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice, I passed through that SR 520 floating bridge once in 2004 and there was that feeling
we're bouncing up and down and yeah, we're driving too close to the water.
so, are they going to demolish the old one once the new one is finished?


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

capricorn2000 said:


> nice, I passed through that SR 520 floating bridge once in 2004 and there was that feeling
> we're bouncing up and down and yeah, we're driving too close to the water.
> so, are they going to demolish the old one once the new one is finished?


That's the plan. While it would've been nice to have built a smaller new bridge and keep the old one as eastbound-only, the 50-year-old bridge is too vulnerable to windstorms and earthquakes (specifically, its support columns) to stay afloat without major rehabilitation.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures. Thanks!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

SounderBruce said:


> To capture this one, I decided to walk on the shoulder of Interstate 90 over Lake Washington, having to dodge bicyclists coming in both directions. My ankles are never going to forgive me, but it was well worth the trek.
> 
> 
> Bellevue skyline from Aubrey Davis Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I learned something here. next time we're there, we're gonna do this as I want to see Bellevue's skyline.
BTW, is Bill Gates' mansion one of those?


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

capricorn2000 said:


> I learned something here. next time we're there, we're gonna do this as I want to see Bellevue's skyline.
> BTW, is Bill Gates' mansion one of those?


Bill Gates lives in Medina, which is further north of Bellevue (but south of the 520 floating bridge).


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

As featured on today's banner, the Seattle skyline from an inbound water taxi:


Seattle skyline from the water taxi by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

I find it bizarre that some people can get so passionately interested in roads and highways. For me they necessary, but they absolutely ruin the centre of cities if they go too far in.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

True, and Seattle's cityscape and urban experience are diminished by them. 

On the bright side we've covered a chunk of I-5 through Downtown with a park and convention center. Highway 99 along Elliott Way will be replaced with a 9,000-foot tunnel if the boring machine can make it through. We've put sizeable chunks of I-90 underground. And we kept our freeway network far smaller than plans called for in the 60 and 70s.


----------



## fechang (Oct 23, 2013)

Very nice shots!


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*I-5 in Everett, Part I*

A little slice of Everett, one of the principal suburbs around Seattle.

*Summit Park / I-5 at 23rd Stret*

A good park for freeway watching, if you're into that sort of thing. This stretch of I-5 is the beginning of the southbound HOV lane network, which extends south to Tacoma (with a gap in Seattle because of the reversible express lanes). It might be the northernmost HOV lane in the United States, since I don't think Alaska has any.


Summit Park, Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Mount Pilchuck from Summit Park in Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from 23rd Street in Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound from 23rd Street in Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound from Summit Park in Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from Summit Park in Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from Summit Park in Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*I-5 at 75th Street*


I-5 southbound from 75th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


STEX 9562C in an HOV lane by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from 75th Street in Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*I-5 and Broadway at 41st Street*

One of the first SPUIs in Washington state. The street continues east past I-5 but is closed to public access. The area, which includes a completed but unused roundabout, was to become the Everett Riverfront mixed-use development until it was scrapped.


I-5 southbound from 41st Street in Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


41st Street SPUI by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Ramp meter with HOV bypass by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Broadway southbound from 41st Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


41st Street Extension by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Unused roundabout in Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice roads.....:yes:


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*I-5 in Everett, Part II*

South Everett has the only park and ride in Washington state located in a freeway median, which is naturally where a transit-dependent person like myself decided to go:


South Everett Freeway Station bus bays by SounderBruce, on Flickr

As a result of the wide median, I-5's two directions are split pretty far apart at 112th Street, requiring more photos to capture it. I went back a few hours after my initial set to take pictures of the southbound lanes clogged with traffic (including a few buses deadheading into downtown Seattle for the evening commute):


I-5 southbound lanes looking north from 112th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from 112th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound approaching SR 526/527/99 by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Traffic on I-5 southbound at 112th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound traffic in South Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Deadheading buses in I-5 traffic by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*Downtown Everett, June 18*

The first in a series of near-daily updates to clear out my backlog that keeps growing.

*Interurban Building - Pacific & Colby*

Formerly the northern terminus of the Everett-Seattle interurban railway that ran from 1910 to 1939. The building is still standing and even has the cupola where the operator would look out of.


Pacific and Colby Building, former interurban terminal by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Interurban operator's cupola in Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Downtown Everett Courtyard by Marriott* (under construction)

The only construction crane in Everett at the moment, for a 8-story hotel with 156 rooms.


Everett Courtyard by Marriott construction by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Everett Courtyard by Marriott construction by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Everett Courtyard by Marriott construction by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Everett Courtyard by Marriott rendering by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Everett Courtyard by Marriott construction by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Everett Courtyard by Marriott under construction by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Everett Municipal Court by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Monte Cristo Hotel*

A historic, NRHP-listed hotel that opened in 1925 and closed in 1972. It was renovated to be the home of the Everett Cultural Commission and some affordable housing beginning in 1994.


Monte Cristo Hotel from Hoyt & Wall by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Monte Cristo Hotel by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Monte Cristo Hotel entrance by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Hewitt & Hoyt Parking Garage*

The former Everett Transit Center, served by Everett Transit, Community Transit and later Sound Transit Express, until the new train station was opened in 2002. Now a parking garage with some remnants of shelters and information boards.


Everpark parking garage by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Remnants of former Everett Transit Center by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Everpark parking garage by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Assorted Apartments and Buildings*

All built in the last 15 years and hopefully the start of a boom in Everett (instead of the sprawling suburban developments seen further southeast).


Everett Mutual Tower by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Library Place, Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Elks Lodge, Everett by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good pics - Seattle.


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*A Tale of Two TBMs*

Here's a special gallery of two of Seattle's three active tunnel-boring machines (TBMs) working on two different projects with different modes.

*Bertha* (Wikipedia article)

Diameter: 57.5 feet (17.5 meters)
Weight: 7,000 tons (6,350 metric tons)
Length: 326 feet (99.3 meters)
Built: 2012 by Hitachi Zosen Sakai Works
Began digging: July 30, 2013
Stopped digging: December 6, 2013
Lifted out to surface: March 30, 2015
Projected completion: 2018 (new estimate; previous estimates were late 2015 and August 2017)
Agencies: Washington State Department of Transportation (WSDOT), Seattle Tunnel Partners (STP; joint venture of Dragados USA and Tutor Perini)
Tunnel: 2 miles long (3.2 kilometers), 4 freeway lanes

The infamous Bertha. She, the world's largest tunnel boring machine, dug for only 1,019 feet (311 meters), barely 11% of the total length of the planned tunnel, before getting stuck in the glacial till underneath Seattle's waterfront. Named the "worst U.S. highway boondoggle" in 2014, this machine was lifted to its current resting place (a white canvas shed just south of Seattle's ferry terminal) in March 2015 and is awaiting further inspection.

WSDOT offers free public tours out of their Milepost 31 museum in Pioneer Square, allowing people to climb up some scaffolding and see the south portal from a sawed-off section of the current viaduct.


Bertha TBM retrieval site by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Bertha TBM retrieval site shed by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Bertha TBM retrieval site lift by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Bertha's shed, the viaduct and RapidRide by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Pamela*

Diameter: 21.5 feet (6.5 meters)
Weight: 600 tons (544 metric tons)
Lenght: 300 feet (91.4 meters)
Built: 2014?
Began digging: November 20, 2014
Breakthrough at Roosevelt Station: July 13, 2015
Projected completion: 2016 (tunnel); 2021 (line opens)
Agencies: Sound Transit, Jay Dee Contractors, Frank Coluccio Construction, Michaels Corp.
Tunnel: 3.4 miles long (5.5 kilometers), 1 light rail track
Related TBMs: Brenda (digging the northbound tunnel further ahead)

Sound Transit is building out a light rail network for Seattle at what is criticized as a snail's pace, but is progress nonetheless. The Northgate extension was approved in 2008 (after being removed from the original system plans) and had TBMs launched from the north end in late 2014. Pamela is the second of those TBMs and recently emerged at Roosevelt Station, one of the two underground stations (along with U District Station) on the line, set to open in 2021 if not earlier.


Roosevelt Station northern tunnel portals by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Pamela TBM at Roosevelt Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Pamela TBM at Roosevelt Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seattle


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*Seattle skyline shots, July 2015*

More panoramas and more freeway shots, all from this month.


Seattle skyline from Atlantic Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from NE 45th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from NE 50th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from Lake Union Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from Lake Union Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Denny Triangle skyline from Plymouth Pillars Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from Cal Anderson Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound from Rainbow Point by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from Rainbow Point by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline and King Street Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline and King Street Station by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from 12th Avenue Viewpoint by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 looking south from NE 92nd Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*I-5 in Seattle: Redux*

A year ago this month, I traveled up and down the I-5 corridor in North Seattle to capture it on my camera, en route to a World Cup viewing party. This time around (with significantly less snow on Mount Rainier), I've returned with my DSLR to do the same!

*NE 92nd Street*


I-5 looking south from NE 92nd Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 looking south from NE 92nd Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 looking south from NE 92nd Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Line of buses on I-5 southbound by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from NE 92nd Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 looking north from NE 92nd Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 looking north from NE 92nd Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*NE 80th Street*


I-5 southbound from NE 80th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound from NE 80th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from NE 80th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


The Eleanor from NE 80th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*5th Avenue NE*


I-5 northbound in 5th Avenue NE by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound in 5th Avenue NE by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound in 5th Avenue NE by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound in 5th Avenue NE by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Rainbow Point*


I-5 southbound from Rainbow Point by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound from Rainbow Point by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*NE 50th Street*


Seattle skyline from NE 50th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from NE 50th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound from NE 50th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound from NE 50th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from NE 50th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from NE 50th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*NE 45th Street*


Seattle skyline from NE 45th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline and I-5 from NE 45th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound from NE 45th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from NE 45th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 looking north from NE 45th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update^


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*SR 99 Tour*

Took the Milepost 31 tour recently and took some pictures of our $3 billion mega-tunnel project at three locations, with a few panoramas mixed in. Enjoy.

*SR 99 Tour viewing platform*


Bertha TBM model at Milepost 31 by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 99 Tunnel rendering on a wall inside Milepost 31 by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 99 Tunnel south portal site by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 99 Tunnel south portal by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Alaskan Way Viaduct bypass underside by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 99 Tour viewing platform panorama by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Bertha TBM retrieval and repair*


Bertha TBM retrieval site shed by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Bertha TBM retrieval site crane by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Bertha TBM gutted at retrieval site by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Bertha's shed, the viaduct and RapidRide by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Bertha TBM retrieval site shed by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Bertha TBM retrieval site by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*South Atlantic Street overpass*


SR 99 Tunnel south portal by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 99 Tunnel south portal by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 99 Tunnel south portal from Atlantic Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 99 Tunnel south portal and Seattle skyline from Atlantic Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 99 Tunnel south portal from Atlantic Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from Atlantic Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very good collection of pics - quite different from the other threads.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice shots, a real photo tour.


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*I-5/SR 525 in Lynnwood and Mountlake Terrace*

Southwest Snohomish County forms the core of Seattle's northern suburbs, where the growth of suburban sprawl continues to explode. The I-5 corridor in particular has filled out with retail (centered around Alderwood Mall, not pictured in this set) and will see light rail service beginning in 2023. It features an elaborate HOV system for buses and carpoolers, with 3 direct access ramps and several of the state's largest park-and-ride lots.

*236th Street SW (Mountlake Terrace Freeway Station)*

I-5 southbound from Mountlake Terrace TC by SounderBruce, on Flickr

Mountlake Terrace Freeway Station panorama by SounderBruce, on Flickr

I-5 southbound entering King County by SounderBruce, on Flickr

Mountlake Terrace Freeway Station from 236th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr

I-5 southbound looking north from 236th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr

STEX 9587C deadheading in Mountlake Terrace by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*164th Street SW*

This interchange, once the southern terminus of SR 525, features a half-completed HOV direct access ramp. The north side of the ramp (which serves Ash Way Park and Ride) has been the subject of a few small proposals over the years since it forces buses to/from Everett on ST Express route 512 to loop around the interchange.


I-5 southbound from 164th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound from 164th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


CT 10800 passing CT 24409 near Ash Way P&R by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from 164th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from 164th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from 164th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*128th Street SW*


I-5 northbound from 128th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 northbound from 128th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound looking north from 128th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-5 southbound from 128th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Interurban Trail northbound from 128th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*SR 525 at 164th Street SW*


SR 525 southbound from 164th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 525 northbound from 164th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 525 northbound from 164th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


164th Street from Swamp Creek P&R by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## fechang (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice shots!


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*Tacoma, Part I: Narrows Bridge and SR 16*

This is the first installment of my trip I took to Tacoma, which included suffering the slow and crowded Pierce Transit route 1. Enjoy!

*Tacoma Narrows Bridge*


SR 16 westbound from N Jackson Avenue by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Tacoma Narrows Bridge from Scott Pierson Trail by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Tacoma Narrows Bridge from N Jackson Avenue by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Tacoma Narrows Bridge from N 10th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*N Jackson Street*


SR 16 eastbound from N Jackson Avenue by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 16 eastbound from N Jackson Avenue by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Skyline Drive Pedestrian Bridge*


Skyline Drive Pedestrian Bridge plaque by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 16 westbound from Skyline Drive Pedestrian Bridge by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 16 westbound from Skyline Drive Pedestrian Bridge by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 16 eastbound from Skyline Drive Pedestrian Bridge by SounderBruce, on Flickr


SR 16 eastbound from Skyline Drive Pedestrian Bridge by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

As seen on today's banner:


Seattle skyline from Atlantic Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*Interstate 705*

The shortest and newest Interstate highway in Washington state, this tiny spur connects Tacoma to Interstate 5 on what some call a "glorified offramp".

*E 25th Street*


I-705 crossing over E 25th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-705 crossing over E 25th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*Bridge of Glass*

Native Tacoman and glass artist Dale Chihuly was commissioned to create a permanent museum for his medium of work in the 1990s. To connect the Museum of Glass to the rest of Tacoma's downtown, the city built an overpass over I-705 that is decorated with Chihuly works. It's worth the short walk from the nearby Union Station light rail stop.


I-705 northbound from Bridge of Glass by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-705 southbound from Bridge of Glass by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Tacoma skyline from Bridge of Glass by SounderBruce, on Flickr

*S 11th Street*


I-705 southbound from S 11th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


I-705 northbound from S 11th Street by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

Special soccer edition. From the August 30th match between the Seattle Sounders and Portland Timbers, attended by over 64,000 people:


Seattle skyline from CenturyLink Field by SounderBruce, on Flickr


King Street Station and Union Station complex by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Seattle skyline from CenturyLink Field by SounderBruce, on Flickr


March to the Match at Occidental Park by SounderBruce, on Flickr


ECS member holding Supporters Shield by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Pity/Jaws ECS tifo by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Sounders-Timbers from Section 324 by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Attendance: 64,358 by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Flamethrowers at full time by SounderBruce, on Flickr


Sounders fans leaving north gate by SounderBruce, on Flickr


CenturyLink Field panorama from Section 324 by SounderBruce, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Excellent Photos!*











*Excellent Thread! Excellent Photos! You've put a lot of hard work and you have begun a beautiful thread! Thank You and keep up the good work!  *


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

Seattle has set a new record high temperature for March (and winter in general) over the last two days, hitting 79°F (26.1°C). With very little air pollution, I decided to take advantage of the uncommon combination of sunshine, few clouds, and a full snowpack to go photograph the skyline from a few of my favorite northern and southern vantage points.

*Ella Bailey Park, Magnolia*



















*Kerry Park*




























*Rizal Bridge*



















*Westlake & Galer*










*Morning commute on I-5*










*Columbia Center Observatory*










*Mount Baker Ridge*










And looking across the water at Bellevue and Mercer Island:


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

A few shots of the Alaskan Way Viaduct demolition work taken last week at Columbia Street.




























And two shots from the SR 520 Floating Bridge a few weeks earlier.


----------



## Polskielajki (Jul 19, 2019)

Nice gallery @SoundBrouce! Stunning! Regard from Polskie Lajki


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

A few shots of the city's changing waterfront from this morning. The viaduct is being demolished, Colman Dock is being rebuilt, and the waterfront boulevard has yet to take shape.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seattle :cheers:


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

Some updated skyline shots from the north and northeast, taken yesterday:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Some amazing images of skylines.


----------



## jeremai (Jun 13, 2005)

Great pictures. The skyline has certainly changed a bit since I was there in 2016. I shall have to check out the Seattle forum.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seattle


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

jeremai said:


> Great pictures. The skyline has certainly changed a bit since I was there in 2016. I shall have to check out the Seattle forum.


Feel free to drop by, we have a ton of activity all across the region.

(Just don't bump the very old threads...a few projects are sitting in limbo, like our potential supertall)


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow those are good shots. Gotta love those mountains!


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

To celebrate the false spring, here's some pictures of local mountains with their full snowcaps:


----------



## SounderBruce (May 25, 2014)

*Climate Pledge Arena* is a new indoor sports and concert venue in Seattle that opened last week. It was built under the roof of the original Seattle Center Coliseum (later KeyArena), opened in 1962 for the World's Fair and was later used by the Seattle SuperSonics of the National Basketball Association. The Sonics were unfairly moved to Oklahoma City in 2008 after the then-renovated KeyArena was determined to not be suitable for pro sports.

Climate Pledge Arena will host the Seattle Kraken of the National Hockey League and the Seattle Storm of the Women's National Basketball League, with seating for about 17,000 people.

I went to an open house to snap a few photos:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seattle


----------

